# Temperature for light roast beans?



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi there. I've been happily using a lelit Elizabeth since January for espressos and latte type drinks and been getting results that I am happy with. First time having a proper espresso machine so took some time to get used to dialling in but as I say happy with results now and quite happy dialling in for new beans when required.

This morning I tried a new light roast coffee by Rave, Colombia Villamaria Natural No 103. 18g dose with 38g output but took about 33 seconds and came out more sour than anything. Normally my shots are dialled in the pull the same ratios at about 26-28 seconds so was expecting maybe a bit of over extraction given the longer pull. Brew temp was 92 degrees. Just wondering if I need to increase my temp given it's a light roast to try increase extraction?

Am I understanding extraction correctly for a lighter roast?

using a specialita, Wdt, tap to level things out, leveler and tamp in terms of prep if people are wondering (I know when giving advice people usually like to have as much info as possible)

also had this coffee for pour over and really enjoyed the taste so confident it's something to do with how I've pulled the espresso that's the issue.

thanks in advice. Ps as a pour over it was lovely


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Higher temp will help you get more out of it but longer ratios are likely needed - maybe see how long you need to run it before you hit bitterness or the shot just isn't what you want from an espresso and work back from there.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm trying the Solo grinder with it. Taste seems to be on a bit of a knife edge. The orange can go to a sort of over ripe orange after taste. The lychee is pretty obvious. The acidity can be a bit mouth drying if over done. Americano though. 14g for a 300ml one. Low ratios give the flat orange taste. Higher tends to get more acid and brighten that up.

I'm having some trouble with flow consistency and the grinder but suspect I'll finish up with 14 in ~32 out in 30sec but am using odd infusion on an SDB. Drips for 15 sec before there is much flow. This hits the beans pretty hard and alters ratio taste relationship I usually get with beans. Generally shorter ones than my usual suite.

White sugar is a feature of the lychee taste to me - tastes as one would with some sugar.

TBH I don't see much benefit in changing temperature so have left that at 93C.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You could try altering temp but I don't bother. I think my machine is set to either 93 or 94c.

Finer grind or longer ratio to increase extraction.

I think you can do longer pre-infusion on the Elizabeth which might help. You'll have to grind finer with a low-pressure start. I wouldn't worry about over extracting in 33 seconds or even 40 or more.


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks for the input so far. Feel I'm really struggling with this one, as seem to have made things worse

tried grinding finer with a preinfusion and pulling a longer ratio. Something like 17g in, 50g out over about 40 seconds but definitely got channeling which had never been an issue before (with any previous beans). And I thought preinfusion helps stop channeling given a more even flow through the puck (?) so now I'm questioning whether my puck prep is now sub optimal. Having said that flavour seems improved so wondering if I'm worrying unnecessarily??

I'll stick with the above ratio etc and see how I get on


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Shots with lighter roasts can look a mess coming out the basket, especially in the latter stages of the shot. Longer ratios can be harder to get because of the pucks eroding. Favour is a bit of a give away. Unexpected weakness or lack of flavour would suggest channeling to me, or a mix of sour and bitter.


----------

